

Personal Rapid Transportation - robinhouston
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/high-speed-personal-rapid-transportation/

======
angdis
One of the pleasures of the great cities in the world is the fact that merely
getting around is an enjoyable and engaging experience. When I say "great
cities" I mean places like Paris, NYC, Toronto. Putting people into individual
150mph cocoons only encourages more depressing suburban sprawl and lonely
cities.

It would be much better, more green, and more aesthetic to encourage
populations to increase density: live close to work, live close to ammenities,
schools, shopping, and "third places."

